# AMEX constituents



## IFocus (29 June 2008)

Anyone know where I can get a complete list of symbols and descriptions for the constituents of AMEX.

For some un-explicable reason my Amibroker symbols for AMEX turned into scramble eggs


----------



## Trembling Hand (29 June 2008)

Here,

http://www.amex.com/equities/dataDwn/EQUITY_EODLIST_26JUN2008.csv


----------



## IFocus (29 June 2008)

Thanks TH 

I had that file but was having trouble separating the symbols from the description for the text file but finally figured it out using excel.


----------

